# مع ان محدش ساعدني في مشروعي الا انني هساعد باللي توصلت اليه



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مارس 2006)

محدش يزعل من العنوان ده مجرد لفت انتباه وبس
انا مشروع تخرجي معقد علشان هو مجموعة مشاريع في بعض وهو مجمع تجاري فندقي اداري ترفيهي ده العنوان يعني اربع مشاريع في بعض فياريت حد يساعدني بالمعلومات عن اي عنصر فيهم سواء كانت نصيه ام رسومات ام اوتوكاد ياريت 
انا الحقيقة بحثت كتير في منتديات اخرى وحصلت على مشروع الحقيقة انا حرصت انه لازم يكون في الملتقى العزيز جدا على قلبي المهندسين العرب والحقيقة المشروع ده مش بتاعي لكن ان شاء الله يفيد الجميع ويفيدني ان شاء الله واتمنى من الجميع ان يساعدوني في العناصر السابقة وانا ان شاء الله هضيف كل اللي هتوصل اليه 
المشروع ده مبنى تجاري 
الموقع العام






المساقط الافقية 










الواجهات










القطاع





المناظير


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مارس 2006)

المناظير















يارب يكون عجبكم واتمنى منكم مساعدتي في العناصر الاخري ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندسة مي (2 مارس 2006)

مشكورة والله على هذا المشروع 
جزاك الله خيرا .. وأدعو الله أن تجدي مشاريع أخرى .. أحسن وأحسن 
تحياتي لكي


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 مارس 2006)

[blink]مشروووع جميل[/blink] ...وشكرا لكي اختي الكريمه علي حرصك في تبادل المنفعه العامه ...


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (4 مارس 2006)

اشكركم لمروركم ولكن حبيت اذكركم انا ولد واسمي احمد مش بنت وشكراااااااااااااااااااا
بس ياريت حد يساعدني في المشروع اصله صعب وربنا يستر


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مارس 2006)

ياجماعة حد يساعدني في العناصر اللي قلتها ياريييييييييتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

انا عايز اي حد يساعدني يكون عنده فندق اوتوكاد ياريتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت تساعدوني بالمساقط ولو تصور منظور 

الفندق اللي هعمله 5 نجوم ومطل عالنيل يعني اطلاله من ناحية واحدة هو محدش مر عليه مشروع فندق وعمله اوتوكاد خالص

ساعدونيييي


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (16 مارس 2006)

لو عندك اتوكاد 2006 هتلاقي عليه مشروع فندق5نجوم كامل 
لو مش ندك ابعتهولك


----------



## manal aly shedeed (17 مارس 2006)

بعض مشروعات الخاصة بالفنادق ..ارجو ان تفيد


----------



## محمد ابو محمود (31 مارس 2006)

احييكي اختي على روحك التعاونية ،واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## shrek (31 مارس 2006)

وشكرا لكي اختي الكريمه علي حرصك في تبادل المنفعه العامه


----------



## mohamed aseer (16 أبريل 2006)

شكرا للمشروع الكبير ده فعلا ، الصراحه هوا هاينفعنى جدا لان مشروع تخرجى سياحى برده ، و شكرا للاخت منال برده على المشاريع اللى بعتتها


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (28 أبريل 2006)

احنا تحت الخدمه


----------



## شرف (29 أبريل 2006)

ماشاء الله شكرا على جهودك


----------



## alaabreaka (29 أبريل 2006)

مجهود رائع


----------



## earthquake_1990 (29 أبريل 2006)

شكرا للمشروع الكبير ده فعلا


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (29 أبريل 2006)

اشكر مروركم وتعقيبكم على المشروع


----------



## hossam_negm (2 أكتوبر 2006)

مبروك على التخرج


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك ان شاء الله


----------



## a7mad3atef (3 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## momostafa (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الحقيقه ادي المشروعات 
ياريت الاخوة يهتمو معي بتفاصيل المشروع ( فكرة _ مساحة - ........... )


----------



## نادية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

المشروع رووووووووووووووووووووووعة والله 
يسلموا على هالمجهود الجبار يا اخ moshakes_83


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (26 ديسمبر 2006)

مجهود رائع 
كنت اتمنى ان يكون عندي اشي اساعدك فيه لكن للأسف ما عندي
والله يوفقك
سلام


----------



## masa_arch2010 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

انا بحييكى ع المشروع ويارب يكون معاكى دايما
المشروع كتير حلو


----------



## mz066 (13 يناير 2007)

مشروع جيد ومجهود رائع


----------



## ama-nti (14 يناير 2007)

مشروع جيد و رائع


----------



## dodyrewishmoot (14 يناير 2007)

الف شكر على المشاريع الجامدة ديه, و إلى الأمام دائماً إن شاء الله


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 يناير 2007)

اشكركم عل ردكم جميعا واتمنى للجميع التوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## معمارى ازهرى (16 يناير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## معمارى ازهرى (16 يناير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## adullynew (27 مايو 2007)

ما اصدق انه اللي صمم المخطط الافقي هو نفسه اللي صمم الواجهات لان المخطط الافقي رائع جدا وينم عن امكانية المصمم بس الواجهات ضعيفة جدا وبدائية يبدو انت ما تعبت نفسك بتصميم الواجهات حاول تعيد النظر


----------



## القريشي (7 أغسطس 2007)

ياريت اخي توضح شو طلبك 
مشروعك حلو اني دخلت متاخر اعتقد عل الموضوع واعتقد انت تخرجت ههههههههههه الصراحه ماعرف شكولك بس لو لحد الان محتاج المساعده اني بالخدمه 
تحياتي الك
اختك بنت القريشي


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (7 أغسطس 2007)

معلومة جديدة


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (7 أغسطس 2007)

متشكرة متشكرة


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (7 أغسطس 2007)

*طلب*

اتمنى منكم تلبوا الطلب تبعى .... وهو فى امكانية عرض مقترحات مختلفة من التصاميم لتنسيق حدائق 
بمساحات .... وافكار ..... مختلفة 
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (7 أغسطس 2007)

*طلب*

:75: :75: :75:


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (7 أغسطس 2007)

اتمنى اتعرف بهذا الملتقى على مهندسين ....الهندسة عندهم هواية ماهى تجارة


----------



## امير ضهير (7 أغسطس 2007)

مشروع جيد وعمل مميز 

اخي سعادتي هندسة انا اقوم برفع مشروع تخرج بسنديه النظري والعملي عن المساحات الخضراء وتنسيق الحدائق حالما اكتمل من تعريفه سأضعه هنا فورا غدا بالكثير


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (8 أغسطس 2007)

اشكركم جميعا يا اخواني على مشاركتكم في الموضوع والحقيقه زي ما قلت قبل كده انا الحمد لله اتخرجت دلوقت وبشتغل كمان ولو عايزين مني انا اي مساعده انا جاهز باذن الله 
وشكرا اختي بنت القريشي لردك 
والاخت سعادتي مهندسه ان شاء الله الملتقى فيه كل ما تتمنيه باذن الله 
وباذن الله تجدي ما تريدين


----------



## النجر83 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mimi25 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

يا أخي أنا أملك هذه المشاريع في صيغة أوتوكاد يس ما عرفت أنزلها ، كيف أحول المخططات و المناظير من أوتوكاد إلى صور خفيفة يمكن تنزيلها لمساعدة الاخ الكريم. نورونا بمعرفتكم و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## امير ضهير (25 سبتمبر 2007)

mimi25 قال:


> يا أخي أنا أملك هذه المشاريع في صيغة أوتوكاد يس ما عرفت أنزلها ، كيف أحول المخططات و المناظير من أوتوكاد إلى صور خفيفة يمكن تنزيلها لمساعدة الاخ الكريم. نورونا بمعرفتكم و جزاكم الله خيرا



اختي 
يمكنك ذلك عن طريق فتح ملف الاتوكاد ثم قومي بتصدير العمل من القائمة المنسدلة ملف وحددي نوع الحفظ كصورة سيحفظ معك ان شاء الله


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا كثيرا جدا


----------



## معماريه العصر (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشكور اخي واقدم طلبي اليك والى كل الاعضاء للمرة الرابعه او الخامسه*

اولا احب ان اقدم الك كل الشكر على هذا المشروع المتميز فعلا والذي يجمع بين اكثر من مشروع وبين اكثر من وظيفه . وبما انه قد وجد لديك هاي المشروع واكيد حصلت على الكثير من المعلومات التي انتجت هذا المشروع الى ما هو عليه الان من تميز وابداع وتالق وبالتالي فقد تكون حصلت على مشاريع مشابهه مثل المشاريع التي تجمع بين اكثر من وظيفه او تخصص واكيد حصلت على مشاريع سياحيه صحيه او منتجعات من هذا النوع فاتمنى من سيادتك الكريمه المساعدة في مثل هاي المشاريع كوني اخترت مشروع تخرجي اقتداء بك وعن قناعه 
مشروع منتجع سياحي صحي 
فارجو من سيادتك ان لا تبخل علينا بما عندك من هاي المشاريع او ما شابهها ولك كل الشكر والتقدير 
والسلام


----------



## سمسمة السوسة (29 مارس 2008)

اعمل الخير وارمية البحر ياعم مؤمن باللة


----------



## وحش العمارة (30 مارس 2008)

مجهود رائع شكراااااااااااا


----------



## hosam-hasn (30 مارس 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا مشروع حلو جدا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (2 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على اثراء الموقع بهذا العمل الجيد وجزاك الله عنا خير
اللهم صل من وصلنا وأقطع من قطعنا


----------



## hala85 (9 أبريل 2008)

المشروع فعلاً متميز والله يوفقك في مشروعك ويطلع بعد احلى


----------



## هدى معماري (9 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الواضح ولك مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## الوفية دائما (10 أبريل 2008)

ما شاء الله ..بارك الله فيك


----------



## بيكووو (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:


----------

